# Invitation to drive the Tesla Model S and five other EVs at Electric Car Guest Drive



## EV_Quorum (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello all,

EV Quorum car club is throwing a party in the park and letting people drive a brand new Tesla Model S and five other electric cars as part of the entertainment.

This is going to happen Saturday November 9 from 11am - 5pm in San Diego. Other cities and dates will be announced soon.

No cost to visitors. Drivers pay $19.80 membership fee to EV Quorum car club which covers insurance and other costs of having the event. EV Quorum membership also gets you a year's subscription to Electric Car Insider magazine (print, mailed quarterly).

Details at http://www.electriccarguestdrive.com/


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you guys not have Facebook pages for any of this? Its how I keep track of a lot of stuff like this. Is this going to be west coast only?


----------



## EV_Quorum (Oct 22, 2013)

rochesterricer said:


> Do you guys not have Facebook pages for any of this? Its how I keep track of a lot of stuff like this. Is this going to be west coast only?


At this moment, the best way to follow-up on the event is via website. We will, of course, eventually have a facebook page ready. It will start on the West Coast at this point, starting in San Diego, CA in particular.


----------



## EV_Quorum (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey, we have a new Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/electriccarguestdrive

The next Electric Car Guest Drive event is this weekend, May 10-11 2014. Saturday in Chino Hills (East Los Angeles Metro) and Sunday in Irvine. From 12-6 both days.

The Tesla Model S will be available to drive, along with five other popular EVs.

The Cadillac ELR will make a special guest appearance. You can compare it side by side with the Tesla Model S. (Can't do *that* at the dealer!)

www.electriccarguestdrive.com to RSVP (required).


----------

